# Another alternative to timesharing



## "Roger" (Dec 4, 2006)

Apparently this article has been making the rounds in Sunday newspapers.  It just hit mine yesterday.

Destination Clubs (for the wealthy)

And to think some of us (and I have been one of them) are queasy about investing in any timeshare operation that does not give you a deed.

(For those who think that the "maintenence fee" here is a little too steep, it is only $500 per week.  Not bad.  )


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 4, 2006)

I know there are many Destination Clubs around but they scare me. 

Too many have a basic finance problem. The houses cost too much for what the club charges for the memberships even when the memberships are >$100K.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 4, 2006)

There are a few people on TUG that are DC members also...perhaps we need to start a new forum.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34947&highlight=high+country+club

I think the closest DC to timesharing is www.highcountryclub.com and it is CHEAPER than many upscale timeshares.

Assume a 5% lost opportunity cost for all initial purchase prices. Divide this by the total nights of usage to get the lost opportunity cost per night.

Assume the annual dues divided by the nights of usage equals the annual cost per night per year.

Assume the total cost per night = lost opportunity cost per night + annual cost per night

HCC affiliate membership:
$30,000 purchase price, $4,800 annual dues, 21 nights usage, 2-4 bedrooms
Cost per night = $71 + $229 = $300 per night

Ski week (Marriott SummitWatch / Mountainside or Westgate Park City)
$30,000 purchase price (resale), $950 annual dues, 7 nights usage, 2 Bedroom
Cost per night = $214 + $136 = $350 per night

Disney Vacation Club 300 point purchase @ $86pp
$25,800 purchase price, $1,290 annual dues ($4.30 pp), 7 nights usage 2 Bedroom standard
Cost per night = $184 + $184 = $368 per night


----------

